# EL CABALLITO DEL DIABLO (the last bug... so far)



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

*THE DRAGONFLY*​
*WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT THIS??*

I LOVE IT!!!10675.18%I like it2920.57%... it´s ok64.26%... nah!!00.00%I don´t like it00.00%I HATE THIS!!00.00%


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

hi all!

I can only say I am very pleased with thismodel.
I had to pause a few weeks, and all that time Iwas longing to see it finished, until I decided togive a warm farewell to winter. and receive thespring with the culmination of this model. (lastsunday)

about the name, well, you know how fun is it to put names onthings.









this bug is known to many of you as a *dragonfly*,here in my country, we have several names torefer to this bug depending on the region, for example:cigarrin, cigarra, libélula... but one which Ithink is the best fit "CABALLITO DEL DIABLO""little devil's horse" (dont ask me wy... cause y dont know)

besides, I had to do a piece that was consistent with a small knife that is afew days to get my hands on. (I think it is noexaggeration to say how anxious I am)

let's talk about color. My intention was to achieve aneffect of glazes, using several different colored layers,ending with blue ... yellow, red, blue, green ... repeating severaltimes... just for fun.









keeping in mind that the color of my pieces tend to fade overa period of one to two weeks. it becomes a little clearer.that´s why lately I prefer to leave a slightly darker color.

I think the color fulfilled my expectations,under the blue-black layer, it is possible to see some shadesof red, yellow and green. almost as if it was iridescent.

enough of the talking...let´s see te pics!!



















*"DUAL GRIP STUF!!"*










*REAL GANGSTA!!
* 


















IT LOOKS LIKE A TINY LITTLE DEVIL-DRAGON-MYSWEETLITTLEPONY-MINI BLACK HORSE...







isn't?


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chaneke,
As usual, this is a great resortera man. The shape, the ergonomics, the design, the color, the wood, the size, everything pour to compose such wonder. This is not a devil's little horse, but a stallion from heaven. *Chulo garaballo *que ni que. Saludos.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Chaneke,
> As usual, this is a great resortera man. The shape, the ergonomics, the design, the color, the wood, the size, everything pour to compose such wonder. This is not a devil's little horse, but a *stallion* from heaven. *Chulo garaballo *que ni que. Saludos.












WHOOOOA!

I like that "STALLION" thing... that´s SOOOOOO METAL!!














*thanks compadre!!*


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que bonito penco prieto azabache hermano!

How beautiful jet black horse brother!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjuIs2mDWYk&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

*AJUUUUUAAA!!*
*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbCh3qTFZK8


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

B E A Utiful..!!!!!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

The only thing that came to mind is black beauty (belleza negra.) I hope my translation is not swearing









I love it, nice job


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## Egregious Ed (Feb 17, 2011)

That is a really nice design. It stands on it's own as a piece of design work and has the additional attribute of being completely functional and efficiently ergonomic. It would even be beautiful molded in plastic!. The lined lanyard hole is a nice touch too.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Chaneke, I m tried of replying to your post







, because I m running out my emoticons and words to replying it


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Really nice, I love the form!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great work! I love it.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Very fine and very original amigo.....you are always creating something new and interesting to share!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

thank you guys!! 
I appreciate your kind comments


just to mention, right now I'm working on a mini-series forks ... "mixed-eclectic-forks" might call,something a little thematic, but believe me I'm enjoying a lot this mini series.

especially because the concept arose from several talks, as some kind of "brainstorming" with a new good friend slingshot enthusiast , a very creative person.

coming soon


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

According to my tastes for artistic style in a catty this one is certainly among the top, of all I have seen. 
*
*
*Super!!*


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great slingshot with expert craftsmanship too !


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this one, but way to go! Great addition to the series. Love the shape, and finish. I've got to try the tubed lanyard hole, I really like the way it looks. I shoot exclusively sideways, so it looks like a real winner to me.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

smitty said:


> Great slingshot with expert craftsmanship too !


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Aye que lindo! It's like you went to slingshot school! Start a magazine ahora!! It's the playboy of slingporn!!


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Jan 27, 2011)

Sweet little flipper!!


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice Job! Great design looks nice and comfortable to hold for plinking!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Chank, WOW, that is awesome man. Beautiful finish and great carving.
Philly


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Toymaker said:


> Nice Job! Great design looks nice and comfortable to hold for plinking!


IT IS!! a very confortable plinker, you can hit the can, but you just can't turn on the KABOOOM!! mode (soft tubular bands)
it's funnier and safer this way
thanks for your coments.


----------



## Kanoko (Apr 1, 2011)

Great! I already told you, but this one´s more than a little devil´s horse, seems to me more like a bad ass horned beetle...










anyway great shooter, I liked it a lot!!! see you around mate!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Originally, this project was meant to be called "the rhino-Beetle '... but I was so excited about my new Spyderco Dragonfly, that I decided to call it this way after the knife.
It's good to see you here kanoko!!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

I just want to add one more pic,

I've been carrying this pair for three days now, and I think they will ride in my portfolio from Monday to Friday and in my cargo-shorts over the weekend, for a very long time.

is wrong for me to say ... but I am amazed by these two pieces, so much!! so, soonI'll be posting in the section about shared designs, the template for everyone who so desires, can make your own dragonfly ... oh and by the way... you just MUST have aSpyderco Dragonfly 2 (awesome little knife!)




*IT'S SPRING TIME!!*


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow that is an absolutely stunning slingshot. The finish is beautiful, your craftsmanship is outstanding.
Martin


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

stunning in every way !


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

im dribbling mate lol


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> I just want to add one more pic,
> 
> I've been carrying this pair for three days now, and I think they will ride in my portfolio from Monday to Friday and in my cargo-shorts over the weekend, for a very long time.
> 
> ...


 Mamacita!!!!


----------



## GIRLYPANTS (Apr 27, 2011)

it reeks of style and shape with comfort, real pro work


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 31, 2011)

Very very impressive. A work of art


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hola mi hermano, eres genial , has hecho un trabajo excelente ,sigue asi de creativo aprendo mucho contigo, Viva Mexico


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Already have a very similar Spyderco.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Sleepy said:


> Already have a very similar Spyderco.


im a big fan of spyderco, just diggin' it big time!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Another stunning slingshot, beautiful craftsmanship.

Martin


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great work it looks like it really fits your hand great!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

It looks so ergonomic and affords a good grip. Nice job, wood looks great and I like the lanyard insert.

sean


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very impressive, love the lines and it looks great in your hands


----------



## ralle1 (Jan 31, 2012)

very nice slingshot it look very comfy.


----------



## face.xD (Dec 28, 2011)

Great shooter mate


----------



## adeptus_minor (Jan 20, 2012)

There is nothing about this design that I *don't* like.








That lanyard grommet really sets it off.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i voted


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

wow! the finish, design, versatility, you do beautiful imaginative work. there are a handfull of very creative craftsman out there you are one of them my friend!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*This is too much!! Amazing, amazing little job!! Congratulations...







*


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Well Done! Your craftsmanship and photography are Solid Gold!!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

someone disliked it... I loved it... the design is very positive looking


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Esta huerfana k .... Quiero una !


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Beautiful is the word!!!!!


----------

